# Hospitals



## ahoffer (Oct 22, 2011)

Anyone here ever had a baby in mexico or dealt with being in the hospital in mexico. One reason I ask is I am a nurse and used to the pristine hospital settings in the US and also just in case anything happens. I don't know yet if I want another baby but want to be informed if I do. I also don't have the means to go back to the US to have the baby. The c-section/dr/hospital/passport for the baby/ housing/bills/ airplane tickets etc. so it would probably be cheaper here. But is it safe.


----------



## pappabee (Jun 22, 2010)

ahoffer said:


> Anyone here ever had a baby in mexico or dealt with being in the hospital in mexico. One reason I ask is I am a nurse and used to the pristine hospital settings in the US and also just in case anything happens. I don't know yet if I want another baby but want to be informed if I do. I also don't have the means to go back to the US to have the baby. The c-section/dr/hospital/passport for the baby/ housing/bills/ airplane tickets etc. so it would probably be cheaper here. But is it safe.


According to a friend of mine (a doctor from the states who vacations at Lakeside every year) the hospitals here are as safe as in the states. Not necessarily the clinics but the Hospitals. He suggested that if anyone was unsure about the care and quality they should spend some time visiting them. Most of them will give a visitor a quick look-see in order to remove fears.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

*Seguro Popular Hospital General*



ahoffer said:


> Anyone here ever had a baby in mexico or dealt with being in the hospital in mexico. One reason I ask is I am a nurse and used to the pristine hospital settings in the US and also just in case anything happens. I don't know yet if I want another baby but want to be informed if I do. I also don't have the means to go back to the US to have the baby. The c-section/dr/hospital/passport for the baby/ housing/bills/ airplane tickets etc. so it would probably be cheaper here. But is it safe.


In Sept. 2010 I was diagnosed by a specialist who does microscopy on ear, nose and throat who also works 1/2 days at the Seguro Popular in SLP as a surgeon and specialist depending on the workload. She said I had chronic sinusitis and could have an operation to correct the constant symptoms I have had for decades. Because my wife works for the Mexican Federal Health system I was covered for the operation which was to have my 4 sinus cavities and connecting tubes scraped clean and 5 polyps remove from one of my lower sinus cavities.

After an MRI and a day at the hospital doing many tests to see if I was healthy enough to have this microscopy operation I was admitted the late afternoon before and stayed in a nice private room and when I was out of surgery the next morning and I was released the next day in the late afternoon. [3 days] I felt no pain, had a great time with the nurses, was treated very well and had the two surgeon visit me all three days. They use 2 surgeons for every operation as this is a liability issue there. The food was OK. I went to 5 appointment at one of the DR.s private offices after that to get the organic sponges removed a little at a time. I feel confident to have any stay from now on in this particular hospital without any worry. This was a good experience and my problem of sinus headaches, infections and runny noise and congestion are all gone. In other words my HMO clinic in the US only treated my numerous sinus infection with antibiotics and never took an MRI to see why I suffered too often and claimed if I took Clariton-D everyday I would be fine, which I didn't want to do. So in conclusion I would have to say my expensive HMO failed me miserably in the US for decades and the public health system in Mexico saved me from more chronic sinusitis very fast and efficiently.


----------



## ahoffer (Oct 22, 2011)

Wow that sounds great! I was just wondering. I just got a new nephew and the family doesn't speak much about things. I was wondering like what would happen if my kids needed an operation or had an injury also. That sounds good. I also have Issemym I think its kind of an insurance. I tried to look it up. My husband got it for all of us through his work. He is a firefighter. Thanks for the help!


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

*Issste*



ahoffer said:


> Wow that sounds great! I was just wondering. I just got a new nephew and the family doesn't speak much about things. I was wondering like what would happen if my kids needed an operation or had an injury also. That sounds good. I also have Issemym I think its kind of an insurance. I tried to look it up. My husband got it for all of us through his work. He is a firefighter. Thanks for the help!


If he is in El Instituto de Seguridad Social del Estado de México y Municipios, es un organismo público descentralizado con personalidad juridica y patrimonio propios, cuyo propósito fundamental está orientado a otorgar las prestaciones de seguridad social, así como mejorar las condiciones económicas, sociales y culturales de los derechohabientes de la entidad. 

He might very well be included [as a state organization] in the ISSSTE [ISSSTE ,Instituto de Seguridad y Servicios Sociales de los Trabajadores del Estado, ] and it is for all state and federal employees along with their spouses and dependent children under 18. Then you have the same socialized Medical Insurance as my wife and I have, don't let the name fool you. Also the spouse keeps covered in the case of a death for life, beneficiary. I think no municipal employees are covered by ISSSTE. Then possibly it would be the IMMS.


----------



## ahoffer (Oct 22, 2011)

AlanMexicali said:


> If he is in El Instituto de Seguridad Social del Estado de México y Municipios, es un organismo público descentralizado con personalidad juridica y patrimonio propios, cuyo propósito fundamental está orientado a otorgar las prestaciones de seguridad social, así como mejorar las condiciones económicas, sociales y culturales de los derechohabientes de la entidad.
> 
> He might very well be included [as a state organization] in the ISSSTE [ISSSTE ,Instituto de Seguridad y Servicios Sociales de los Trabajadores del Estado, ] and it is for all state and federal employees along with their spouses and dependent children under 18. Then you have the same socialized Medical Insurance as my wife and I have, don't let the name fool you. Also the spouse keeps covered in the case of a death for life, beneficiary. I think no municipal employees are covered by ISSSTE. Then possibly it would be the IMMS.


I am not really sure what he is included in. They have their own medical clinics and drs. My son had to get a physical and it was 30 pesos. I looked on their website and it told me a little about it but I am still confused. we have ID cards and everything. Thanks for your help


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

ahoffer said:


> I am not really sure what he is included in. They have their own medical clinics and drs. My son had to get a physical and it was 30 pesos. I looked on their website and it told me a little about it but I am still confused. we have ID cards and everything. Thanks for your help



Issemym:
The Institute of Social Security of the State of Mexico and municipalities, is a decentralized public agency with legal personality and its own capital, whose fundamental purpose is designed to give the benefits of social security, as well as the improvement of the economic, social and cultural rights of the survivors of the entity.

It seems the State of Mexico has their own Medical Insurance set up and might be styled after the federal and state employees ISSSTE or even affiliated. You could go to any hospital and talk to a Social Worker and ask them questions. That department does most of the legalities and is not the same as what Social Workers do in the US. Social Security here means Medical Insurance, not what it means in the US.


----------



## ahoffer (Oct 22, 2011)

AlanMexicali said:


> Issemym:
> The Institute of Social Security of the State of Mexico and municipalities, is a decentralized public agency with legal personality and its own capital, whose fundamental purpose is designed to give the benefits of social security, as well as the improvement of the economic, social and cultural rights of the survivors of the entity.
> 
> It seems the State of Mexico has their own Medical Insurance set up and might be styled after the federal and state employees ISSSTE or even affiliated. You could go to any hospital and talk to a Social Worker and ask them questions. That department does most of the legalities and is not the same as what Social Workers do in the US. Social Security here means Medical Insurance, not what it means in the US.


They must all the government workers have that kind. My sisters in laws are teachers and have it also. My other sister in law has another kind through her husbands work at BIMBO. Thanks for looking into it.


----------



## dongringo (Dec 13, 2010)

Maternal and infant mortality rates are ridiculously high in Mexico. Hospital quality ranges from abysmal to top notch. 
I suggest you seriously study the resources in your specific area, while you still have the choice.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

The caesarian rate in Mexico is very high. If you are going for a planned C. that's all to the good, but if you are trying for a vag. birth, it may be an uphill struggle.


----------



## djenmexico (Oct 24, 2011)

dongringo said:


> Maternal and infant mortality rates are ridiculously high in Mexico. Hospital quality ranges from abysmal to top notch.
> I suggest you seriously study the resources in your specific area, while you still have the choice.


Dongringo is right, you have to do your research. But mistakes happen everywhere, so no matter where you have surgery or a baby, make sure you ask lots of questions and press that doctor to make sure you know all the details, then go online and verify his practices.

I have a co-worker who was pregnant in Quintana Roo and she went to a doctor who was going to delivery the baby months down the line. He asked if she had a tetanus shot recently, she said no and he was about to give it to her! You aren't supposed to be getting vaccines while pregnant she said! Then he said "I know but it is in case the equipment we use is dirty." So she decided to go to the states and have her child there. It saved a lot of immigration problems too because he got his citizenship from being born there. 

However, like Dongringo said, it depends where you are. Some IMSS hospitals are fantastic! While other suck. I've heard that IMSS usually has newer technology than some of the smaller private hospitals. I have family that works for IMSS.

Hope that helps!


----------



## ahoffer (Oct 22, 2011)

I have already had a c-section so I would probably need another and we have a very large perinatal hospital here. I don't know what its like but its fairly new. We also have a new cancer hospital. I have another hospital that is literally 1 min walk from my house and I live on a rural cerro. However a little boy went into surgery in another pueblo and was born with undecended testes and never came back out. I certainly would now think that would kill him. Thanks for everyones advice. I will defintely look into everything before a decision is made.


----------

